
Man-Computer Symbiosis (1960) - tom_pulo
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/man-computer-symbiosis
======
fzzzy
Anyone have a link to a downloadable version? Also, if you like this, check
out the book "The Dream Machine".

~~~
EdwardCoffin
In Memorium: J C R Licklider [1] contains a reprint of this and one other
paper

[1]
[http://web.stanford.edu/dept/SUL/library/extra4/sloan/mouses...](http://web.stanford.edu/dept/SUL/library/extra4/sloan/mousesite/Secondary/Licklider.pdf)

